# May 5 & 6 Ohio



## dogdart (May 3, 2018)

1st annual Kool Kats swap meet in Hanoverton Ohio
Sorry I forgot to post this earlier


----------



## hoofhearted (May 3, 2018)

*



 *


----------



## Howard Gordon (May 4, 2018)

Will be there with a trailer full of bikes and parts!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 4, 2018)

Too bad this is the same time as Trexlertown!  I just can't go to both.


----------

